# Hong Kong Records Closed



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hong Kong Records to close shops at Pacific Place and Harbour City, marking end of era in city's music scene


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Depressing. I haven’t been to HK for 20 years and have no immediate plans to return but the Far East has been helping maintain the market for Physical Media for Classical. I’ve also heard that the Japanese market is shrinking


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Sad. More and more physical record shops are closing down. I suppose HMV is still hanging in there perhaps because it is selling enough Beats headphones and BB-8 droids. But then nowadays one can even get CDs of classical composers like Du Mingxin, Ge Gan-ru or Gordon Chin from international online shops, and often cheaper when buying abroad, the need for local record shops is quickly diminishing.


----------

